# highly predatory marine fish



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

I sm new to the world of salt-water and want to know more about highly predatory marine fish. I used to have oscars and need something saltwater that is just as cool or better. Can you guys give a list of some?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

supragtsxr said:


> I sm new to the world of salt-water and want to know more about highly predatory marine fish. I used to have oscars and need something saltwater that is just as cool or better. Can you guys give a list of some?


 Lmao, you can get fresh water fish 1,000x cool or better than an oscar.

What size tank?? Since you had an oscar I'm assuming it's a 75 which is good for I believe a small trigger.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

well, depends what are you after..
If you wiling to see some serious carnage then you are better with P's i think..

there are of course predatory species such as groupers, eels, sharks, .. 
maybe one of the better would be octopus (which is not fish of course) It is really cool to view, to see it hunts down shrimps, fish, crabs, clams etc.. how it quickly changes its colors blends in and waits for prey to come bit closer. It is intelligent animal able to be teached tricks, feeding it and so.. However it requires special care stable and mature tank and is not recommended for beginners..

Of course price of having such animal is dedicated tank for octopus only ...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

A trigger is a pretty aggressive saltwater fish. They are very personable too, Not afraid of whats going outside the tank, And eat pretty aggressivly too. My favorite salt pred. Groupers are pretty cool as well.
Read the post pinned at the top of the salt fourum, And see if its what you want to deal with. There are no shortcuts in saltwater, Because alot of fish are really sensitive, And it doesen't take much to kill of a expensive fish.
Good luck. If you have any further q's just ask.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Get a barracuda or a Tiger Fish those are both badass


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Triggers or some puffers would be your best bet, but I'm partial to harlequin tusks and dragon wrasses.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Methuzela said:


> Get a barracuda or a Tiger Fish those are both badass


 Er...sw barracudas get HUGE and african tiger fish are freshwater and make pretty crappy captive fish as theyre very sensitive.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Methuzela said:
> 
> 
> > Get a barracuda or a Tiger Fish those are both badass
> ...


 Maybe he means lionfish?


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm in the same boat...lookin for a predatory marine fish, but after checkin stuff out..I'd rather go with a cool lookin predatory marine fish so I decided to get a lionfish and have a scorpionfish on the bottom. I was also lookin at frogfish or anglers, but I heard those were very hard species to keep in aquaria. Lions are cool with the flowing fins and coloration, you can get some cool species and all different maximum sizes as well. Scorpions look pretty dirty, but they're pretty tight. Both species of fish are venomous too, so thats a plus


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

You want the most dangerous animal for a salt tank. Go for a Sea Wasp Jelly Fish. It will kill anything and everything in the tank including you if you get stung.









So may I suggest a Orange-green Triggerfish (Balistapus undulatus)
Its the most aggressive out of all the triggers. Put your finger in the water and waalaaa its gone lol Seriously they are mean and can crush coral like its butter.


----------



## blu liquid (Mar 4, 2004)

Triggers? ??...don't they grow to about 7"? they're HUGE! and the same with Lion fish. I'd get a lion over a puffer anyday.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Click Here


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Click Here


 Damn, I guess they didn't have any smaller tanks on offer...


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

Very nice.

Is there some info on tank setup? (size, filtration method, params. etc.)


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

www.grimreefers.com


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

some very nice leopards in there..by chance innes is that a jewel moray?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

for more info ask mikado on APUK as it is his video


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

>is that a jewel moray?

i think it has to big horns for jewel, I guess its an hawaiian dragon eel (but than huuuge one)


----------

